# looking for best area to hunt



## pinwheeled (Aug 13, 2009)

I am looking for a good area to deer hunt the last week of Oct. Looking for public land hunts. Do I want to avoid the popular pheasant hunting areas of the state? Any and all advice on bow hunting in North Dakota would be great.

Scott


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Are you hunting Mule deer or Whitetail? How much time do you have to hunt? What style of hunting are you used to in your area?

H2OfowlND


----------



## pinwheeled (Aug 13, 2009)

I will be hunting whitetail deer. I am used to tree stand hunting. I am open to different kinds of hunting. ground blinds spot and stalk. I want to try and broden the horizons so to speak on my whitetail hunting. My thinking is to avoid areas that get alot of pheasant hunting presure.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Look into the Upper Souris Wildlife Refuge north of Minot. Lots of cover yet alot of open land as well. If you use a stand it must be taken down each night as leaving stands up is illegal on the refuge. No permit or anything needed for bowhunting and very little upland pressure. West of Mohall has been the best area for me


----------

